# A few landscapes....>



## Arch (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, yea i know its been a short while and my image postings have been few and far between... all i can say is i need more time in a day, and a lots more hard drive storage space ... anyway iv got around to editing a few so i thought id share.

_Wall through the mist - Lake District, England_









_Cloud across the hillside in B+W - Lake District, England_









_Silhouette Composition - Devon, England_




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 9, 2009)

Those were worth the wait! Each so different, yet all so beautiful. It's tough to pick a fave, but I think I'd go with the second one.


----------



## Mersad (Jan 9, 2009)

Great work here! :thumbup:
1 - I love the desaturated look and the atmosphere is the best out of the three. Would love to take a walk there!
2 - Great choice for b/w. I can almost feel the softness of the grass.
3 - Wow... great colors and the feeling of the space and abandonment combined with a sea makes this a keeper.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2009)

Always love your work Arch, thanks for sharing.  I really loving the first two.


----------



## ernie (Jan 9, 2009)

supurb. third is my favorite. you really need to post more.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, those are awesome!! what kind of pp did you do for the first two? Are they HDR's? Cause I really like the moodiness and tones they have


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 10, 2009)

i really liked the third one! it's the best of the three

but that doesn't mean that the other photos aren't nice!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 11, 2009)

great work.

Were the Lakes shots from a recent visit?


----------



## tonguey (Jan 12, 2009)

i really like the colors of the third one! is that dawn or dusk?


----------



## Roger (Jan 12, 2009)

Really nice work Arch on all three....I love the first because of the light and the wall leading right up to the bright spot between the hilles.


----------



## NateS (Jan 12, 2009)

All three are incredible but that first one is the best for me.  Blown away by the mood and atmosphere I can feel just by looking at that picture.  Then I look around and see that I'm still in my office and cry...lol.  I want to be in picture 1.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jan 12, 2009)

They all came out wonderful. The first one is my favorite.


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guessing that these aren't HDR but instead exposed properly to have no clipping of highlights / shadows.  I'm also guessing that this is 10 - 20 Sigma???

Come on Arch... ease my curiosity.


----------



## jdjd1118 (Jan 12, 2009)

Such amazing pictures!  I love number 1!


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent shots!!

#1 and #3 are my favorites.


----------



## Mardynn (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are very nice !


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 12, 2009)

Always so pleased to see new stuff from you.  You definitely didn't disappoint this go round. Beautiful!
As a few others have mentioned, each of these are so different in mood it's tough to choose a favorite.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 12, 2009)

wow, your work is just stunning, you are a true master of the art


----------



## M4L (Jan 12, 2009)

This is... briliant! (To say in the least)

I have to say the 2nd one is my favorite. The composition is flawless in my eyes.


----------



## Ric (Jan 12, 2009)

Im so very new to photography, but them pics are SWEET... would love to have them hanging on my wall :thumbup:


----------



## &#37034;&#24694;&#30340;&#27491;&#22826; (Jan 13, 2009)

The last one is amazing!


----------



## jv17 (Jan 13, 2009)

very captivating, i love the pictures!


----------



## Arch (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, appreciate it. 



Coldow91 said:


> Wow, those are awesome!! what kind of pp did you do for the first two? Are they HDR's? Cause I really like the moodiness and tones they have



Na, non of these images have had HDR processing... all done with curve adjustment layers, hi-pass, channel mixers etc...



rmh159 said:


> I'm guessing that these aren't HDR but instead exposed properly to have no clipping of highlights / shadows.  I'm also guessing that this is 10 - 20 Sigma???
> 
> Come on Arch... ease my curiosity.



Bingo... spot on dude, and yes its the 10-20 sigma w/ND grads. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!  Nice stuff!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 14, 2009)

All very nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful as always  I can't even pick a favorite!


----------



## Arch (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## DaveWrong (Jan 16, 2009)

Great shots mate!


----------



## Arch (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, cheers dude!


----------



## polymoog (Jan 18, 2009)

Incredible, wish I could take shots like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you use any filters with the Sigma lens and what camera body did you use?


----------



## Arch (Jan 19, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Incredible, wish I could take shots like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm still using my humble ol' D50... (new camera is on the way soon) but just goes to show gear isn't everything!, the D50 is still very capable tho... i also used Cookin ND grad's for the sky.


----------



## LeSueur24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful! First one is by far my favorite, do you by chance have a higher res version that I could use for my computer desktop?


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jan 21, 2009)

Reaction
Ooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
They all cause a reaction at the emotional level. Some photography truly is art.
I bet you're putting your kids through school with your work.


----------



## atlas777 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful!  2 is my favorite.  I just want to be there, lay in the grass and stare at the mountains and sky.


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for commenting guys.



LeSueur24 said:


> Beautiful! First one is by far my favorite, do you by chance have a higher res version that I could use for my computer desktop?



Im affraid not, i don't pass around high rez versions, but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 25, 2009)

I am new and seeing something as beautiful as this only gives me hope and I'm determined to learn.

The 1st picture blew me away. All are very very good of course. The colors in #3 are amazing.


----------



## jotan82 (Jan 28, 2009)

#3 is my fav

love all three!


----------



## Mohain (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay! A post from Archy?! 

All great shots, I think my fav is no. but I am a sucker for B&W


----------



## duncanp (Jan 29, 2009)

each of these is a fantastic shot on its own, they're very impressive all together in one thread. Good job!


----------



## MissMia (Jan 29, 2009)

All three are just gorgeous! I love the wall and the grass leading you through the image. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

